# Wheels with Celeste Graphics



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Available beginning in April:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Bianchi Wheeslet with Vacansoleil-DCM Graphics Coming Soon


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Ismael their front desk man told me the F6R would be available in Celeste. Back in November he said March, but delays are not uncommon. On week delay at manufacture suddenly gives two weeks delay in shipping. It adds up.

Now lets wait for the official FFWD annoncement.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

And here it is:
FFWD » Coming soon!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Kidney for Sale!*



kbwh said:


> And here it is:
> FFWD » Coming soon!


Nice! Now I've got to scrape-up $2K to get mine - this is gonna hurt, but what's a Bianchisti to do under such pressure?!


----------



## Dubcat (Aug 3, 2012)

So tempted to buy those wheels and I don't even have my bianchi yet lol. However, are the actual wheels any good? According to the ffwd website they are good for flats and not hills. Is that because of cross wind issues?


----------

